

A123 sale to Chinese firm gets US approval - dungerdunger
http://www.csmonitor.com/Environment/Energy-Voices/2013/0129/A123-sale-to-Chinese-firm-gets-US-approval

======
richardjordan
I think it's unfortunate that much in the way of technology and infrastructure
to manufacture products from that technology, is being treated as something we
can assume we'll always have access to in the future. The fact is that just
because the world is a place today where there are sufficient incentives for
products made in one jurisdiction to be available in another does not mean it
will always be the case. Indeed this has not been the case for most of human
history.

There are many reasons a fair-minded person could accept as plausible for
believing that the coming decades could see a rise in conflict in the world
rather than a continuation of trends towards more international co-operation.
Some might argue this has process has already begun. Peaking of resource
availability including energy resources; impacts of climate change.

In a world of increased conflict having strategic competitors controlling the
only realistic and timely access to technology and production is indeed a
matter of national security, and a risk which we are likely to regret not
taking seriously at some point in the future, IMHO.

